# How I got Maxie kitty



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

How I got my Maxie kitty is bittersweet for me, and alot of it is my fault on the bitter part. I hope none of you think less of me; I was going through a very emotional time. I'll try to make it short but it's kinda hard to. In the end it was all worth it.

It all started when my car needed $1400 worth of work (Im single, work full time at a job Im not entirely happy with but been there since 1997) I really lost and was afraid it because the $1400 I just didnt have floating around and had to charge it, but I didnt want to. I thought of moving to a small effiecency for cheaper rent to help pay down the loan, but when I told my landlord, she offered to lower my rent and even give me one month free upon signing another 14 month lease. After that happened, I decided I wanted to get a kitten for companionship. 

So I got a free beautiful male tabby 10 week old and named him Austin. It was love at first site. He was beautiful. (This still makes me cry) Well, I was being stupid, because I forgot how much kittens need so much attention and when I went to work all day, I totally lost it and was worrying so much about Austin  I also didn't know how much it was going to cost me for vet care, I thought it would only be $200 TOPS for getting all his shots and getting fixed. It was going to be more like $370, which didn't help my financial position at all. 

Anyway, before I found that out I had brought Austin home and fell more in love with him, but he was just a baby and so playful, he kept me up all night! lol I know its funny and totally natural for him to do that, but at the same time if I don't get enough sleep for my job, it makes me pretty crabby. And I couldn't stand closing the door to keep him out..he was just a baby boy, ya know? I loved him so much.

So after tossing and turning in my mind (and yes, going through this very emotional time, I think I lost it for a bit, i'm so sorry) I called the owner of who I got Austin from and said that I wish I didn't have to, but I think he'd be better off in another home. BIGGEST MISTAKE I MADE!!!! 

I totally lost it after that. It broke my heart when I gave him back. I had fallen in love with him and I wanted him back, no matter the cost! (I know, so bad of me, I dont' know what was wrong with me) But I knew it was too late, the previous owner already gave him to another home. (which drives me nuts cuz I have no idea where he is) I tried to call her to ask if the new owners would be ok if I just checked to see how he is doing, but she said no. I know I may not have the right, but so many people are understanding of that, they would at least try to understand, but this lady wasn't, neither were the new owners. That is their right of course. But I just wanted to feel better and know he was in a loving home and confirm I made the right decision - closure if you will.. my heart was broken. I tried calling a month later to see if she'd soften up..but she wouldn't call me back. She must think I'm a nutcate (which I probably was at the time. ) cuz she will not return my phone calls. 

Anyhow, I thought, well I'm going to get another kitty for sure, I couldn't take the heartbreak, but older and already fixed and shots. And this is where I got Maxie  I did get her off of Craigslist. As soon as I saw her picture she reminded me so much of Austin. Her owner got her originally from the Humane Society but it wasn't working out with her kids she was watching. Plus Maxie is a bit agressive in playing sometimes; she bites hands, etc, probably not good with smaller children.

So I brough Maxie home and she attached to me right away. She didn't keep me up at night..lol.. but she will wake me in the morning for work (just before the alarm goes off..lol I think she doesn't like it going off!) 
Now supposedly, she had all her shots, and I had her paperwork from the Humane Society of her being fixed, but her previous owner never got her 2nd booster distemper. And then I noticed Maxie's eye. It was running, just her left eye, but it was clear. I researched online and thought for sure it was feline herpes. Read up all about it. (Amazing sadly, how many Humane Society kitties get this upper respitory infection  ) Anyhow, I thought, oh no! Now I new I needed to get her the shots (which in my financial bind this is was I was trying to stay away from). Also in that I was afraid she could have Feline Lukemia too, as I thought she'd been tested, and shots for everything

So for a brief moment, I thought of giving Maxie back too. ( I knowww ..too crazy, I'm so sorry, but thats the truth, I was an emotional nutcase  ) But her previous owner said she'd bring her back to the Humane Society. I called them to see what happens.. and NO WAY , NO WAY!! If the kitties don't get put out to adopt, they get euthanized. And if they are sick.. same thing. I tried putting an ad in Craiglist..but NO WAY on that either. I couldn't do it! I knew from my experience with Austin, NO WAY, I'm keeping her now. I knew it break my heart again after my first lesson. Feline herpes or not, she is worth the cost and no way is anyone putting her down. So I signed up for a Wellness program which seemed to be the cheapest way. She tested negative for feline luek (yayy!!! I cried I was so happy) and I got her second distemper, the vet has me give her the powered form of L-lysine (which doesn't seem to help but thats another issue). And SHE'S MINE and I LOVE her!!!

Maxie can play hard, but she loves very hard too. She loves me to cuddler her and she licks me (but somtimes bites too hard too thereafter) and follows me in every room. She's a lovely kitty with tons of personality and I think through all this was meant for me. That is how I got Maxie  


I dream about being rich enough someday to call Austin's previous owner and pay even $1000 for that kitty to her and his new owner. And having a house and having then Maxie have a companion. Thats how much I still miss him. I've got a picture here of him ( He was SO adorable and it breaks my heart to even post his pic) But was meant to be was meant to be and a great lesson learned. Kitties need vet care, they need to have loving owners and shouldn't be tossed around owner to owner. Makes me sad how many unwanted kitties there are out there after looking at so many. I've learned more about kitties in the last couple months than ever in my life. 


Thanks for listening, it turned out LONG!  lol




Austin  I miss him so much.











My sweet lovable playful Maxie  I love her to pieces


----------

